# Turkey Team # 2



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey PA3-DARCHER Im also on Team 2. 
Heres the list of the rest of the people
Team 2
Countryboy173
Lung beater
bohifan
BrowningRAGE
PA3-DArcher4
Blood
10gblevins02
Archerykid13
Knottygirl
Bowtech72


To be honest I have never really been a big turkey hunter. Mainly because there arn't many on my hill and my dad isnt really into chasing turkeys. Ive never killed one :embara: But I really want to get into it more and I have some good spots on my Grandmas land, so Im hoping to bag one this year. 

Is anybody on our team hunting anything other than Easterns?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

im on team 4 but you guys are going to have a sick team lol


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

ive killed two the past 2 years has been hard huntin but im endin the droubt this year........


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

good luck.i've killed alot with a gun.3 last season but this will be my first season with my bow


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

this will be my first season with bow too

any idears on name?


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

well good luck fellow team members in your up coming season this will be my second year turkey huntin last year i bagged a jake now im after them long beards!!!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

how bout the long beard bandits? if we come up with 5-10 name ideas we can have a poll to decide one...anyone else have a name idea?


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

the gobble getters


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

the turkey tamers or the long beard bandits.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

are teams gonna woop up!!! how about the "jelly heads"?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

browningRAGE said:


> are teams gonna woop up!!! how about the "jelly heads"?


seriously? lol


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Team 2*

Hey yall I guess we're goona have a pretty good team, I've killed a bird for the last three years, as far as the names go I was thinkin somethin that has to do with the fan, that's just me though I'll post somethin if I think of anything


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> the turkey tamers or the long beard bandits.


i say long beard bandits!!!!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

bohifan said:


> i say long beard bandits!!!!


x2 long beard bandits!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

let's get this team named!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ill make a poll.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

okay


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ttt. anybodys season started yet?


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

our youth season starts saturday!!!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

browningRAGE said:


> our youth season starts saturday!!!


Same here


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

did anyone's season open yet?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

good luck everyone!!!!! youth day is tomorrow!!!


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

well both my season have closed no bird for me this year oh well maybe next year


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

i got one its in the check in thread.


----------

